# Makita speed control



## aeray (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi.

I have a Makita RF1101 which functioned beautifully for years, until a few weeks ago. Now the speed is erratic, changing at random intervals to random speeds during operation. The brushes are in good shape, and I suspect that the problem is the motor control (part #63139702) but I was looking for at least some confirmation of this before I drop $70.00 plus shipping on the part.
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It certainly sounds like the control board, often the pot* itself in which case a few drops of CRC will often clear the problem. If you are capable of replacing the control board then you will be capable of by-passing the module to enable the router to run at full speed and if this is constant, then the control module is the cause.
* pot....potentiometer........the speed control attached to the knob.


----------



## adhityanpt (Jul 21, 2011)

*makita speed control help*

hi,
we bought a makita router rf 1101kit variable rpm(8000-24000) for out cnc application.
our application mostly needs low rpm say 8000..but the manual says
CAUTION:
• If the tool is operated continuously at low speeds for a
long time, the motor will get overloaded, resulting in tool
malfunction.
what dose this mean?
will i still be able to use it at low speed continuously?
what are the other problems will i face at low rpm.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Adhityan


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The air cooling fan in a router is attached to the router motor shaft. When the router speed is reduced the fan speed is also reduced, resulting in less cooling capacity for the motor. For short duration use at a lower speed this isn't a problem, but for extended use, you need to reduce the load on the router or it will overheat. Many large industrial tools having motors that must run at lower speeds under heavy loads employ a separate motor to run a cooling fan for the large motor. This cooling fan runs at full speed regardless of the speed of the larger motor.

Charley


----------



## adhityanpt (Jul 21, 2011)

charley,
thanks for the reply


----------



## adhityanpt (Jul 21, 2011)

hi,
What will happen if we plug-in Makita Router to 220V source? 
Will it get damaged ?


----------

